# Speaker Wire Gauge Recommendation



## jorgevazquez87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I bought a Polk Audio RM6750 and a ONKYO TX-NR525. The room were everything is going to be placed is less than 25 feet length by width (not going to be a in-wall installation. What speaker wire gauge should I used for this setup?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jorgevazquez87 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I bought a Polk Audio RM6750 and a ONKYO TX-NR525. The room were everything is going to be placed is less than 25 feet length by width. What speaker wire gauge should I used for this setup?
> 
> Thanks!


Standard 14awg cable from monoprice.com is more than enough


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, what a fast response, thank you.

One last question, isn't supposed that less space in room bigger gauge necessary for performance? I'm not trying to make a contradiction, it's my first time with this project in my house and I just want to learn


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jorgevazquez87 said:


> Wow, what a fast response, thank you.
> 
> One last question, isn't supposed that less space in room bigger gauge necessary for performance? I'm not trying to make a contradiction, it's my first time with this project in my house and I just want to learn


it's about length of the wire run. the longer the run, usually the thicker the gauge (lower the number)... but 25 feet.... 14 is more than enough


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> it's about length of the wire run. the longer the run, usually the thicker the gauge (lower the number)... but 25 feet.... 14 is more than enough


Thank you very much I will buy them now in monoprice


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jorgevazquez87 said:


> Thank you very much I will buy them now in monoprice


if you really want to go overkill you can get 12 awg from them. it's only a few bucks more and if it eases the mind, it eases the mind.


----------



## jorgevazquez87 (Dec 29, 2013)

When you mention "overkill" you mean to perform better?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

No. He means to select bigger cable than you need. Therefore "overkilling" what it is your trying to kill. ...using a torch when you need a match. 
Fwiw I use 12ga. Yes I sleep better. Lol!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Exactly. The 14 awg is technically more than you need but if you're worried about it or crazy ocd than 12 awg is even more than you'd ever need. I use 12 awg only because it was $2 more than than the 14 awg for a hundred foot roll at the time


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

One of the main benefits of thicker cable is less resistance, and therefore, less stress on the amp. But I believe the benefits are very marginal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going from14 to 12awg wire is going to yield no audible difference however there is nothing wrong with getting 12awg as it is simply going to give you piece of mind. The other issue is that many speaker wire manufacturers say its 14awg when in reality its actually only 16awg.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Going from14 to 12awg wire is going to yield no audible difference however there is nothing wrong with getting 12awg as it is simply going to give you piece of mind. The other issue is that many speaker wire manufacturers say its 14awg when in reality its actually only 16awg.


Even 16 awg is fine with 25 foot runs though


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

while we are on the subject, what about running speaker wire to a subwoofer from a pro amp. 1000 watts and 25 feet. Does the wattage matter? What gauge is to be used here?

A receiver will only put out 100 watts a channel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

14awg is still fine even for 1000watts. Think of it as an extension cord with a 1000watt heater on the other end. As long as the wire is not getting warm your not loosing power to resistance causing heat in the wire.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I recommend an entry cable from Morrow.

SP1

http://www.morrowaudio.com/sp1.htm


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Break in service? Seriously....


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Break in service? Seriously....



Ya, I find it funny too.

I'd rather leave my system on and break in the cables myself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Goes to show you the merits of a company that can con someone into believing that a speaker wire needs to be broken in LOL


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Goes to show you the merits of a company that can con someone into believing that a speaker wire needs to be broken in LOL


They don't "need" to be broken in... but they DO become broken in after time.

It more or less effects people with audiophile type grade equipment (Krell, vandersteen, audio research, classe', etc).


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Bmxer241 said:


> They don't "need" to be broken in... but they DO become broken in after time. It more or less effects people with audiophile type grade equipment (Krell, vandersteen, audio research, classe', etc).


If you're going down that path why not AQ with their bias battery packs?


----------

